# Einsteiger braucht HILFE!!



## andikloot (11. Januar 2008)

Hallo Leute, ich habe einige Fragen und hoffe auf die Erleuchtung 



Ich bin Musiker aus Kassel und habe vor mir ein Notebook zuzulegen mit dem ich:

- Meine Songs einspielen, bearbeiten, mischen und mastern kann, sowie CDs brennen.

- Mind. 8 Spuren gleichzeitig aufnehmen kann zwecks Probe/Livemitschnitt

- Mit dem Laptop auf die Bühne gehen kann und als "Bandersatz" nutzen, Gesang und Gitarre würde aktive von mir dazu kommen

- Zuhause Musik kreieren, komponieren, schreiben, an Ideen basteln 



Ich besitze folgende Software:

XP Home, Cubase SX und Cubase 3, Guitar Rig2, und Kontakt (als Sampler)

Hardware:

lediglich ein Keyboard mit MIDI IN / OUT (das brauche ich doch, oder) , und gute Abhöranlage



Ich kenne mich leider kaum aus was ein "Home Studio" angeht. 
Ich weiß, dass ein Laptop mind. 512 MB RAM (eher 1024) sowie 80 GB Festplatte. Was Soundkarten angeht muss ich passen. Ich habe gehört das externe Karten gut und günstig seien sollen, genauso sagte man mir es gibt gute interne Karten. Zudem hat mir ein Freund zu einem  ADAT Ein/Ausgang, gerade wenn man Mehrspuraufnahmen machen möchte.

Außerdem habe ich den Richtwert 7200 Um, 8MB Cache bei der Platte bekommen.

Mehr weiß ich nicht, Marken oder bestimmte Produkte kenne ich nicht. 

Also ich bin Einsteiger, möchte aber ein solides Set, was ausbaufähig wäre. Vielleicht könntet ihr mir 

1. einige einfache zusammenhänge erklären( was bedeuten die einzelnen Komponenten, und wie muss ich alles anschließen? )

2. Auflisten was ich an Internen/externen Geräten benötige 

3. Ein Notebook zusammenstellen, so wie ihr es mir empfehlen würdet bsp. auf Musikcomputer.de 



Ich hoffe es ist nicht zu viel verlangt und irgendwer kann mir helfen

Preislich ist zu erwähnen:

SO GÜNSTIG WIE MÖGLICH, QUALITATIV SO GUT WIE MÖGLICH           


Gruß und ich bin gespannt!


----------



## ink (15. Januar 2008)

Moin
Ich hab zwar länger keine/wenig Mukke gemacht, aber n paar Tipps kann ich geben:

Was möchtest du mit dem Keyboard?
Sachen einspielen oder auf der Bühne Part einspielen?
Weil sonst ist recht "sinnlos".

Beim Laptop sowie Homestudio kommt es drauf was du ausgeben willst, du kannst bei 20 € anfangen und wie immer ist nach oben kein Ende.
Der Schleppi ist am Besten mit ner externen Soundkarte bedient (wenn solltest du USB 2 oder besser Firewire-Anschlüsse haben und genau auf geringe Latenzzeiten achten, das ist dann dein Kompromiss zwischen Preis/Leistung den du abschätzen musst)
Beim Homestudio musst du schauen, inwieweit der Rechner die Soundkarte stört (es kommt hin und wieder mal vor dass das Rauschen der Lüfter mit im Signal sind), ansonsten schaust du dich nach ner guten Externen um.
Bin grad nicht mehr auf dem laufendem, sonst könnte ich dir genauere Dinge sagen.
Vielleicht mit 2 Bildschirmen arbeiten, ist aber eher sekundär.
Außerdem solltest du vielleicht in ein wenig Hardware investieren: Kompressor, Mischpult usw. Ist in keinster Weise mit Software zu ersetzen (Anfassen statt Klicken )

Beim RAM solltest du ab 1GB RAM schauen, bei der Festplatte ist es von Nöten (ha, alter Wortschatz ) soviel wie möglich zu nehmen, da deine 80 GB recht schnell voll sein sollten (Du nimmst ja meist als .wav auf, also im unkomprimierten Zustand).

Mit Cubase SX solltest du hinkommen, ist n sehr gutes Arranger/Mehrspurprogramm.

Wie du alles anschliessen musst würde hier definitiv den Rahmen sprengen, liegt auch an der vorhandenen Hardware und somit kann ich dir da erstmal nicht weiterhelfen.

Vielleicht nützt dir das was.

Peez


edit: Vielleicht beim nächsten Mal nen erklärenden Titel nehmen


----------



## andikloot (15. Januar 2008)

Vielen Dank erstmal!
Also: Ich hab mir sagen lassen, dass ich die einzelnen Samples mitm keyboard einspielen muss. Wenn ich mit dem Sampler-Programm arbeite und die elektronischen Beats und Melodien einspielen will. 
Zum Auftreten brauche ich kein Keyboard, aber ich dachte ich brauche die Tastatur für die Sampler... ?

Ich habe bereits ein sehr nettes Notebook gefunden und würde mir dazu evtl folgende Soundkarte kaufen...

motu 828 MK II USB 2.0

harmonieren die Notebooks problemlos mit allen externen Karten? Was muss man beachten?

Gruß


----------



## ink (15. Januar 2008)

Ne richtige Soundkarte is es ja nicht 
Ich denke du musst schaun, wie sich Cubase verhält wenn die Daten über USB kommen, ob es das handeln kann. Oder ob die mitgelieferte Software das ganze dann emulieren muss...
Es gibt gelegntlich Probleme bei externen Soundkarten, was die Latenzzeiten und/oder Treiber/Hardware-Verträglichkeit angeht, aber bei dem kann ich bzw hab ich noch nichts negatives gehört.
Mit dem Keyboard kannst du es so machen (du weist den Tasten Sounds zu und gibst dieses dann in SX wider)
Du kannst aber auch mal nach z.B. Reason/Fruity Loops whatever schauen.
Damit geht es "einfacher" (du hast da soweit alles was du brauchst, über Sounds, Voreinstellungen usw) und die fertigen Spuren kannst du dann in Cubase mischen/arrangen... Es kommt aber auch drauf was du genau für Musik machst (Bei Elektro/HipHop in der Art ist Reason nicht schlecht, wenn du "nur" Rock usw machst nimms in Cubase auf )

Peez


----------



## bokay (15. Januar 2008)

Das Motu 828 ist eine sehr gute Wahl im günstigerem Interface Segment. Harmoniert auch perfekt mit Cubase, keine Sorge.

Du hast halt nur 2 mal Phantomspeisung (für Kondensatormikrofone). Kannst aber ein 8 Kanal Adat Interface z.B.: Ultragain von Behringer (günstigste Variante) sehr einfach mit einbinden.

Zum Notebook: Kauf dir das Stärkste (bester Prozessor, viel Arbeitsspeicher) dass du bekommen kannst bzw. dir leisten kannst. Leistung kann man nie genug haben...

Da du die Software hast und wenn du den Rechner nur für Musik verwenden willst (also keine Extras wie Wlan BT o.ä.) brauchst steigst du bei Musikcomputer für ein 15,4Zoll Gerät mit dualCore (2,6GHz) und 2GB Ram unter 1000€ aus...


----------

